# New Facp



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice job.. :thumbsup:

Really tight on space..


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

Holy red cabinets, Batman!

Tight space, nice work. That fire alarm stuff can be tedious.


----------



## Bg fire systms 4life (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good for a tight space. When I'm in that situation we use 3/4 rigid with bushings, custom cut and threads, sometimes purchased in different sizes for space adaptability and to conserve wall room. This allows us to space panels tight. We make custom holes In panels inorder to not use another panel as a pull through point. I am looking at you emt and some of the lines push your panels away.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

What type is that twisted multi-colored wire?


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

The twisted multi colored cable is for the card readers access system that ****e was there. The slang for it is banana cable cause you peel off one color for the rex, one for the mag lock one for the rcard reader and one for the emergency push to exit. Usually I use 2 chase nipples and a rigid coupling between cabinets. The reason I used 3 pieces of emt between the panel and the power supply was beacuse I had to mount the pwr supply on strut to go over existing conduits. In addition to tight wall space I only had 1 day to move the existing setup to make room for this setup. Ideally I have all my boxes line up either top line or , on a vertical line. Space would not permit doing that here. Also I had to maintain 3" of clearance above the battery cabinet because it hinges forward. I have a few other panel pics I'll try to dig up, not all of them have soo many accesory cabinets.


----------

